# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Κλούβα στον κήπο για παπαγάλους.

## PanoSanto

Καλημερα σε ολους! 

Εδω κ 3 μερες φτιαχνω μια κλουβα στον κηπο για τον Νεο μου φιλο*!   Εχω διαφορες αποριες τις οποιες θα διατυπωσω στην συνεχεια...προς το παρων φωτο απο την κατασταση οπου βρισκεται τωρα!

* http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthread.php?31516-Παπαγαλος-(Orange-winged-Amazon) 




















Μου ειπαν οτι θα φαει τα ξυλα που υπαρχουν μεσα ακαλυπτα γιαυτο αρχισα να τα ντυνω οπως βλεπεται...εχει δουλιτσα ακομη! :Happy0062: 

















Απο οτι βλεπεται δεν εδωσα κ τοσο βαση στο εμφανισιακο κομματι μιας κ οτι βλεπεται φτιαχτηκε με οτι υπηρχε ηδη αχρησιμοποιητο κ σκορπιο στον κηπο κ αποθηκη... Το πρασινο πλαισιο κ το καπακι-οροφη τα ειχε παραγγειλει ο πατερας μου πριν 7-8 χρονια οταν εφτιαχνε ενα μαντρακι για καρδερινες αλλα δεν τα χρησιμοποιησε τελικα κ απο τοτε σαπιζαν στον κηπο...τα 4 δοκαρια που του προσθεσα για να του δωσω υψος ειναι το πρωτο μου παιδικο κρεβατι! Κ οι ταβλες που ειχε απο κατω απο οτι βλεπεται μου εκατσαν κουτι!  :Character0005:  Τα μονα εξοδα τα οποια χρειαστηκαν μεχρι τωρα ηταν 4 μεταλικες γωνιες κ 10 βιδες!!! :Evilgrin0039: 


Μια πρωτη απορια μου....Με τι μπορω να το βαψω?! (ολο με το ιδιο χρωμα?! Με αλλο το πλεγμα κ αλλο τα ξυλα?!) Κατα ποσο πολυ πρεπει να φοβαμαι για τα γυμνα ξυλα?! Πρεπει να τα ντυσω ΟΛΑ?! Πχ θα φαει κ τα χοντρα δοκαρια της σκεπης?!  :: 



Διαστασεις = 2,20 υψος - 1,35 φαρδος - 105 βαθος -1,50μ η διαγωνιος..... 


Πως το βλεπεται?!  :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Ετοιμαζόμουν να σου γράψω για τα ξύλα και δεν ήξερα και πως να στο γράψω για να μη σε απογοητεύσω αλλά έγραψες μόνος σου ότι σου είπαν άλλοι και τα έντυσες...Είδα όμως κάτι άλλο μετά που το θεωρώ πιο σοβαρό. Σε κάποια κομμάτια στο πλέγμα, υπάρχει σκουριά ή έτσι φαίνεται στη φωτό? Αν είναι σκουριά φίλε μου τότε υπάρχει σοβαρό θέμα για την υγεία του πουλιού. 
Τώρα σχετικά με το χρώμα έχω την ίδια απορία κι εγώ... σίγουρα κάποιος θα μας απαντήσει :Happy:  Από μέγεθος είναι μια χαρά η κλούβα πάντως.

----------


## PanoSanto

> Ετοιμαζόμουν να σου γράψω για τα ξύλα και δεν ήξερα και πως να στο γράψω για να μη σε απογοητεύσω αλλά έγραψες μόνος σου ότι σου είπαν άλλοι και τα έντυσες...Είδα όμως κάτι άλλο μετά που το θεωρώ πιο σοβαρό. Σε κάποια κομμάτια στο πλέγμα, υπάρχει σκουριά ή έτσι φαίνεται στη φωτό? Αν είναι σκουριά φίλε μου τότε υπάρχει σοβαρό θέμα για την υγεία του πουλιού. 
> Τώρα σχετικά με το χρώμα έχω την ίδια απορία κι εγώ... σίγουρα κάποιος θα μας απαντήσει Από μέγεθος είναι μια χαρά η κλούβα πάντως.


Με το ντυσιμο που τους εκανα ειμαι οκ δλδ!?!?
Ναι εχει σκουρια....Αν κ γαλβανιζε το πλεγμα..... Λογικα ολο κ καποιο πλαστικο χρωμα ,σαν αυτο που ειναι πολλες φορες βαμμενα τα ετοιμα κλουβια, θα μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω....Κανει ομως κ για τα ξυλα..? Δεν ξερω....κ το κακο ειναι οτι ουτε στο μαγαζι θα ξερουν (κατα 99,9%) οπως γινεται παντα...!


Ευχαριστω για την συντομη απαντηση!  :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Περιμενε να δουν το θεμα και αλλα μελη, υπαρχουν πολλοι που εχουν φτιαξει κλουβα και σιγουρα θα εχουν λυση για το χρωμα, για την σκουρια ομως δε ξερω αν αφου βαφτει κατα ποσο θα ειναι ασφαλες. αυτο που ξερω σιγουρα ειναι οτι η σκουρια μπορει ανετα να σκοτωσει τα πουλια.

----------


## thomas5

αν εχεις οραξη για να εισαι 100% σιγουρος μπορεις να πας σε ενα χημειο ενα κλουβι και να κανουν αναλυση να σου πουνε με τη μπογια ειναι βαμενο

----------


## mitsman

Πως θα τον πιανεις απο εκει μεσα?????? δεν το λεω για πλακα... πολυ σοβαρα το λεω!

----------


## PanoSanto

> Πως θα τον πιανεις απο εκει μεσα?????? δεν το λεω για πλακα... πολυ σοβαρα το λεω!



Αφου ειναι ηρεμος.....τι προβλημα μπορει να υπαρξει?! Θα ανοιγω την πορτα-θα μπαινω μεσα με το κλουβι του-θα κλεινω την πορτα πισω μου εννοειτε-θα τον ανεβαζω στο χερι μου οπως παντα κ θα τον βαζω μεσα στο κλουβι! Τι δεν εχω καταλαβει καλα?!

----------


## mitsman

Αν προλαβει να βγει πριν μπεις εσυ????????????

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Πολύ καλή και γερή δείχνει η κατασκευή σου !! Το σκουριασμένο πλέγμα απέσυρε το φίλε μου οπωσδήποτε. Το κουνελόσυρμα που χρησιμοποίησα εγώ σε όλες της κατασκευές μου είναι το καλύτερο & ακριβότερο υποχρεωτικά...για να αποφύγω τυχών σκουριές !! Κάτω στο πάτωμα βάλε ένα κομάτι πλέγμα και ρίξε λίγο μπετό για να μν έχεις κανένα απρόσκλητο επισκέπτη..... !!  Και τέλος στην εξωτερική μεριά της κατασκευής θα σου συνιστούσα σήτα αλουμινίου (δεν σκουριάζει με τίποτα) για αποφυγή επιθέσεων από αρπακτικά !!!      *

----------


## karakonstantakis

*βάψιμο ξυλείας μόνο με οικολογικό βερνίκι νερου !!!!!!! υπάρχει σε διάφορα χρώματα...εγώ επέλεξα της craft σε χρώμα καστανιάς !! πληροφοριακά 11 ευρώ το λίτρο !!

*Ρίξε μια ματιά στην κατασκευή μου στο λινκ που φαίνεται στην υπογραφή μου *

----------


## PanoSanto

> Αν προλαβει να βγει πριν μπεις εσυ????????????


Αυτο το προβλημα δεν το εχω αντιμετωπισει ποτε....! (στο μαντρακι με τις καρδερινες του πατερα μου κυριως αλλα ειναι κ κατα πολυ μεγαλυτερο οποτε μαλλον γιαυτο.....Στην δικια μου κλουβα τωρα λεω την πορτα να την κανω να ανοιγει προς τα μεσα αν με περνει κ να εχει κ κουρτινα απ'εξω....Αυτο που ειχα στο μυαλο μου μεχρι τωρα ειναι οτι θα μπαινω με πολυ προσοχη κ οτι η πορτα θα γινει οσο μικροτερη με περνει! (οτι να χωραει να περναει το κλουβι του).... Δεν ξερω τι αλλο θα μπορουσα να κανω...




> *Πολύ καλή και γερή δείχνει η κατασκευή σου !! Το σκουριασμένο πλέγμα απέσυρε το φίλε μου οπωσδήποτε. Το κουνελόσυρμα που χρησιμοποίησα εγώ σε όλες της κατασκευές μου είναι το καλύτερο & ακριβότερο υποχρεωτικά...για να αποφύγω τυχών σκουριές !! Κάτω στο πάτωμα βάλε ένα κομάτι πλέγμα και ρίξε λίγο μπετό για να μν έχεις κανένα απρόσκλητο επισκέπτη..... !!  Και τέλος στην εξωτερική μεριά της κατασκευής θα σου συνιστούσα σήτα αλουμινίου (δεν σκουριάζει με τίποτα) για αποφυγή επιθέσεων από αρπακτικά !!!      *



Το ιδιο πλεγμα εχει χρησιμοποιηθει κ στο μαντρακι του πατερα μου οπως κ σε πολλα αλλα φιλων. Σε ολες τις κλουβες που εχω δει στην ζωη μου* δεν υπηρχε ουτε μια* που να μην ειχε σκουριες κιομως δεν εχω ακουσει για ''_παραλογες απωλειες οπου δεν εξηγουνται'_'.....


Σιγουρα* δεν* αμφισβητω κανεναν.....αλλα το να αλλαχτει το πλεγμα....το κοβω κομματακι δυσκολο.....!Το εχω βιδωσει-καρφωσει σε 1000 σημεια! Το ποιο πιθανο ειναι να διαλυσει τελειως η κλουβα αν προσπαθησω τωρα να τα ξυλωσω ολα.....  :Mad0234: 

Ευχαριστω κ παλι για τις πληροφοριες!

----------


## vicky_ath

> Το ιδιο πλεγμα εχει χρησιμοποιηθει κ στο μαντρακι του πατερα μου οπως κ σε πολλα αλλα φιλων. Σε ολες τις κλουβες που εχω δει στην ζωη μου* δεν υπηρχε ουτε μια* που να μην ειχε σκουριες κιομως δεν εχω ακουσει για ''_παραλογες απωλειες οπου δεν εξηγουνται'_'.....


Το θέμα είναι πως σε καμία από τις κλούβες που αναφέρεις δε ζούσαν μέσα παπαγαλοειδή, τα οποία χρησιμοποιούν το ράμφος τους για να σκαρφαλώνουν και έχουν μία φυσική τάση να δαγκώνουν τα πάντα......
Αν θέλεις να το διακινδυνεύσεις να σου πεθάνει το πουλάκι, άφησε το...

----------


## PanoSanto

> Το θέμα είναι πως σε καμία από τις κλούβες που αναφέρεις δε ζούσαν μέσα παπαγαλοειδή


Κιομως!Ειχα φιλο που ειχε τα κλασικα παπαγαλακια σε κουβα σαν την δικη μου...χωρις απωλειες απο οτι μου λεει.Επισης εχω δει κ σε αρκετα μαγαζια παρομοιες κατασκευες........ Δεν ξερω τι ειναι το πλεγμα μου αλλα ειναι ιδιο με αυτο που χρησιμοποιει ο φιλος εδω http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...-amp-cockatiel . Δεν ξερω αν το δικο μου σκουριασε μετα απο τοσα χρονια στην αποθηκη. Αλλα το να αλλαχτει ειναι πολυ δυσκολο πλεον.......Τοσο που σκεφτομαι να βαλω καποιο αλλο ειδος εκει κ να φτιαξω νεο για τον παπαγαλο...αλλα Δεν θελω κατι αλλο!!  :sad:  


Δεν υπαρχει καποιο χρωμα που να μπορω να βαψω το πλεγμα ωστε να γινει ασφαλες?!

----------


## vicky_ath

Μα για τη σκουριά μιλάμε και εμείς φυσικά.... και εγώ το ίδιο πλέγμα έχω στο δικό μου κλουβί, αλλά όχι σκουριασμένο.
Η σκουριά είναι που θα το δηλητηριάσει...

----------


## PanoSanto

> Μα για τη σκουριά μιλάμε και εμείς φυσικά.... και εγώ το ίδιο πλέγμα έχω στο δικό μου κλουβί, αλλά όχι σκουριασμένο.
> Η σκουριά είναι που θα το δηλητηριάσει...


Το καταλαβα αυτο.Αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι το πως παραμενει -μη σκουριασμενο- σε εσας εφοσον βρισκετε σε εξωτερικο χωρο (οπως το δικο μου πχ)!?! 

Υπαρχει καποια διαδικασια συντηρησης οπου αποτρεπει το μεταλο να σκουριασει? ή Καθε φορα που σκουριαζει το αλλαζετε με νεο?

Επρεπε να το εχω ψαξει ποιο πριν αλλα με αυτα που εβλεπα κ ακουγα δεξια κ αριστερα δεν μου εκανε κατι το "κλικ" ωστε να καταλαβω οτι κανω κατι λαθος..... :Mad0234: 

Να πω βεβαια οτι τα μονα σκουριασμενα κομματια ειναι 2 απο οτι μου ηρθε τωρα στο μυαλο....το θεμα ειναι οτι θα σκουριασει κ το υπολοιπο σιγα σιγα! :Mad0234:

----------


## vicky_ath

Το δικό μου είναι κλουβί.. έχω φροντίσει η κατασκευή να έχει πόδια έτσι δεν έρχεται σε επαφή με νερό, παρά μόνο όταν το πλένουμε.
Τώρα για την κλούβα θα σου πει ο Αλέξανδρος που ξέρει!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Το κουνελοσυρμα που έβαλα είναι ΓΑΛΒΑΝΙΖΕ και είναι 10000% σίγουρο ότι και σε ένα κουβά με νερό να το έχω μέσα μόνιμα ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να πάθει το παραμικρό ! Οταν το αγόρασα το καταστημα μου έδειξε και το απλό κουνελοσυρμα...το οποιο με την πάροδο τον χρόνον σκουριάζει.... Εννοείτε μιας και έδωσα βάση από την αρχή στην ποιότητα της κατασκευής μου, για να μην τρέχω αργότερα, χρησιμοποίησα ότι καλύτερο υπάρχει στην αγορά !! 

Στο θέμα σου Παναγιώτη εντελώς φιλικά θα σου πρότεινα να αφαιρέσεις το πλέγμα σου (όσο καταστροφικό και αν σου ακούγεται) ώστε να βάλεις καλύτερο υλικό για να μην τρέχεις αργότερα !! Οπως σωστά σου λέει η Βίκυ οι παπαγάλοι με το ράμφος τους σκαρφαλώνουν... και η σκουριά τα δηλητηριάζει !! Οπως θέλεις πράξε Πάνο !! 

Οτι θέλεις είμαι στην διάθεσή σου για όποια δυσκολία στην κατασκευή !! Φτιάξε κάτι όμορφο, τα χέρια σου βλέπω πιάνουν και εσένα αρκετά καλά, και να είσαι σίγουρος ότι στο τέλος θα το θαυμάζεις και θα έχεις και το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο !!!*

----------


## PanoSanto

:Mad0234:  ::  :: 

Παω επιτοπου σε φιλο ξυλουργο να δω ποσο θα στοιχησει ενα νεο πλαισιο. Θα κανω οτι εκανες στα  lovebirds που εχεις σε μεγαλυτερη κλιμακα. Αυτη η κλουβα θα γινει δωρο στον πατερα μου μιας κ παντα εψαχνε επιπλεον χωρο για να ασχοληθει με την αναπαραγωγη του αγαπημενου του ειδους(καρδερινες).
Ξενερωσα αρκετα μπορω να πω μιας κ αυριο θα εβαζα το πουλι μεσα για πρωτη φορα.....

Δεν χαλιεμαι ομως μιας κ τωρα θα γινει ποιο σωστα (με συρταρακι απο κατω για τις ακαθαρισιες,ελαφρυτερο,ομο  ρφοτερο κτλ)


Ευχαριστω κ παλι.....

----------


## daras

καλυτερα ετσι! η βιασυνη ποτε δεν ειναι καλος συμβουλος....
ειχες καλη τυχη μεχρι τωρα..μη την προκαλεις..  :wink:

----------


## PanoSanto

> καλυτερα ετσι! η βιασυνη ποτε δεν ειναι καλος συμβουλος....
> ειχες καλη τυχη μεχρι τωρα..μη την προκαλεις..


Δεν ηταν τοσο θεμα βιασυνης οσο DIY(Do It Yourself) & με οτι υπαρχει! Ανεξοδα τελειως δλδ....γιαυτο γουσταρα κ τοσο! Μου αρεσε αρκετα το αποτελεσμα κ κυριολεκτικα πληρωσα 8 ευρω !! Τωρα μπαινω σε εξοδα που για αλλη μια φορα...Δεν ειχα υπολογισει! Δεν βαριεσαι...αυτα ειχει η ζωη!  ::

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δεν είναι ανάγκη βρε συ να τρέχεις σε ξυλουργό !!! Είμαι βέβαιος ότι μπορείς και μόνος σου !! Πήγαινε σε μάντρα ξυλείας πάρε δοκαράκια-γερμαδάκια (5χ5 απλανιάριστα φτηνά είναι τα δικά μου) ή και λίγο μικρότερα...πάρε γωνίες..βίδες...ροδέλες...διχ  αλάκια και ότι άλλο θα σου χρειαστείς και βάλε μπρός !! Βάζε φώτο σταδιακά να βλέπουμε και όπου χρειαστεί θα σε βοηθούμε !! Κουνελόσυρμα θα ζητήσεις Γαλβανιζέ !!

Καλή αρχή !!!  *

----------


## karakonstantakis

> *δεν ηταν τοσο θεμα βιασυνης οσο diy(do it yourself) & με οτι υπαρχει! ανεξοδα τελειως δλδ....γιαυτο γουσταρα κ τοσο!* μου αρεσε αρκετα το αποτελεσμα κ κυριολεκτικα πληρωσα 8 ευρω !! τωρα μπαινω σε εξοδα που για αλλη μια φορα...δεν ειχα υπολογισει! δεν βαριεσαι...αυτα ειχει η ζωη! :-p



*τωρα τα ειπεσ ολα !!!!!!!!!!! Diy και γουστάρεις τρελά !! αυτό με τρελαίνει και εμένα....το κάνεις μόνος σου !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## daras

βιασυνη εννοω απο την αποψη οτι δεν ρωτησες αρχικα αν ο παπαγαλος θα φαει το ξυλο...αν υπαρχει κινδυνος για τη σκουρια..και προχωρησες στην κατασκευη και κουραστηκες αδικα για τα σημεια τουλαχιστον που πρεπει να ξαναδεις. αυτο εννοουσα..σορρυ αν παρεξηγηθηκα.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δες και εδώ το βίντεο αν δεν το έχεις είδη δει !! Βήμα βήμα....
*

----------


## PanoSanto

> *Δεν είναι ανάγκη βρε συ να τρέχεις σε ξυλουργό !!! Είμαι βέβαιος ότι μπορείς και μόνος σου !! Πήγαινε σε μάντρα ξυλείας πάρε δοκαράκια-γερμαδάκια (5χ5 απλανιάριστα φτηνά είναι τα δικά μου) ή και λίγο μικρότερα...πάρε γωνίες..βίδες...ροδέλες...διχ  αλάκια και ότι άλλο θα σου χρειαστείς και βάλε μπρός !! Βάζε φώτο σταδιακά να βλέπουμε και όπου χρειαστεί θα σε βοηθούμε !! Κουνελόσυρμα θα ζητήσεις Γαλβανιζέ !!
> 
> Καλή αρχή !!!  *


Ειναι φιλαρακι κ δεν ειναι θεμα! θα εχει κ τα ξυλα ετοιμα κ οχι αβαφα κ απλαναριστα οπως ο εμπορας ξυλειας πχ(ξερω κ τετοιον  ::  ) 




> βιασυνη εννοω απο την αποψη οτι δεν ρωτησες αρχικα αν ο παπαγαλος θα φαει το ξυλο...αν υπαρχει κινδυνος για τη σκουρια..και προχωρησες στην κατασκευη και κουραστηκες αδικα για τα σημεια τουλαχιστον που πρεπει να ξαναδεις. αυτο εννοουσα..σορρυ αν παρεξηγηθηκα.


Δεν παρεξηγηται κανεις κ για τπτ!  :winky:  





> *Δες και εδώ το βίντεο αν δεν το έχεις είδη δει !! Βήμα βήμα....
> *



Το ειδα! Απιστευτη η κατασκευη σου!  :Happy0062:  

Το δουλευω λιγο στο μυαλο μου γιατι μου μπαινουν διαφορες ιδεες.....Εφοσον κ το κλουβι που τον εχω τωρα μεσα ειναι μικρο(το ετοιμο), σκεφτομαι μηπως για αρχη του φτιαξω κατι μικροτερο απο την κλουβα που τελειωνω τωρα εξω στον κηπο ,οτι να χωραει απο την πορτα πχ , ωστε να μπορω να τον βγαζω με αυτο κ στο μπαλκονι...Κ αργοτερα να του κανω κ κατι μεγαλυτερο οπως το δικο σου στον κηπο!  :winky: 


Μιας κ δεν ειχα στο νου μου εξοδα κ δεν με περνει για κατι αντιστοιχο με αυτο που ηδη τελειωνω...γιαυτο κ ξενερωσα κιολας!

----------


## ktistis

πάνο μιας και θα αρχίσεις νεο κλουβί  βρες άλλο είδος πλέγματος.το κουνελλόσυρμα δεν είναι κατάλληλο για τέτοιου είδους παπαγάλους.θα βρεις ένα με οριζόντια κάγγελα και μεγάλα διαστήματα ανάμεσα τους για να μπορεί να σκαρφαλώνει με το ραμφος του όπως κάνει την φύση.(ξετρελένομαι και εγώ για diy)

----------


## PanoSanto

Μια φλασια μου ηρθε τωρα...Εφοσον Δεν μπορω να ξυλωσω το συρματοπλεγμα ετσι οπως το εχω βαλει -στην σχεδον ετοιμη κλουβα........Δεν θα μπορουσα να το κοψω περιμετρικα ολο κ να αφησω ισα ισα ενα εκατοστο γυρω γυρω πχ ωστε να πατησω το νεο κ καταλληλο συρματοπλεγμα απο μεσα κ να το δεσω με συρμα?! Κ βεβαια μπορω!!!! Το αισθητικο αποτελεσμα εχω πει απο την αρχη οτι δεν με πειραζει κ τοσο......Το προτιμω απο το να πεταξω εστω κ 50 ευρω πχ που θα εχουν τα ξυλα εφοσον το εχω σχεδον ετοιμο! Θα μου φυγει το χερι για να το κοψω ολο ομορφα βεβαια αλλα δεν βαριεσαι.....Αν Δεν πετυχει κ αυτο παμε για αλλο....  :winky: 


Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις κ την βοηθεια ολων! πραγματικα χαρηκα πολυ που βρηκα τοση ανταποκριση σε μια μερα μεσα! Αυριο θα προσπαθησω να τελειωσω τουλαχιστον το ενα "παραθυρο" ωστε να δουμε ολοι πως θα ειναι το αποτελεσμα κ αν αξιζει να το κανω σε ολο......


Απο εκει που ολοι μερα σερνομαι κ οποτε περνουσα απο μπροστα της την κοιτουσα με μισο ματι(την κλουβα) ξαφνικα ανυπομωνω να την πεσω για υπνο κ να ξυπνησω νωρις νωρις!  :Mad0234:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Πριν λίγο επέστρεψα από το γήπεδο όπου πήγα να δω Εργοτέλης-Λεβαδιακός... Στην κερκίδα βρέθηκα τυχαία με έναν παλιό φίλο επαγγελματία Σιδερά (συνταξιούχος πρόσφατα) ! Τον ρώτησα για την δίκη σου περίπτωση σχετικά με το βάψιμο του πλέγματος !!  Μου είπε λοιπόν ότι μπορείς να βρεις κάποιο χρωματοπωλείο όπου εκεί θα τους ζητήσεις να σου φτιάξουν ΣΠΡΕΙ  μή τοξικό, άοσμο, και μέσα να προσθέσουν μικρή ποσότητα "ΚΑΤΑΛΥΤΗ" έχει την ιδιότητα να σκληραίνει το χρώμα με αποτέλεσμα να μην μας μαδάει μετά !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ψάξε το λίγο Παναγιώτη !!!  
*

----------


## PanoSanto

> *πριν λίγο επέστρεψα από το γήπεδο όπου πήγα να δω εργοτέλης-λεβαδιακός... στην κερκίδα βρέθηκα τυχαία με έναν παλιό φίλο επαγγελματία σιδερά (συνταξιούχος πρόσφατα) ! τον ρώτησα για την δίκη σου περίπτωση σχετικά με το βάψιμο του πλέγματος !!  μου είπε λοιπόν ότι μπορείς να βρεις κάποιο χρωματοπωλείο όπου εκεί θα τους ζητήσεις να σου φτιάξουν σπρει  μή τοξικό, άοσμο, και μέσα να προσθέσουν μικρή ποσότητα "καταλυτη" έχει την ιδιότητα να σκληραίνει το χρώμα με αποτέλεσμα να μην μας μαδάει μετά !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ψάξε το λίγο παναγιώτη !!!  
> *


!!!!! "make my day" !!!!!! αυτα ειναι.....αυριοθα παω να το κοιταξω...! ευχαριστωωωωωωω!!  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## PanoSanto

Το χρωμα το παραγγειλα κ σε 2 μερες θα ειναι εδω! 1000 ευχαριστω κ παλι σε ολους!  :Happy:

----------


## Mits_Pits

Πολυ ωραια κλουβα!
Μακαρι ολλοι να μπορουσαν κα κανουν και τετοιο για τα πουλια τους!!!

----------


## vag21

αντε με το καλο να δουμε και βιντεακι με τον φτερωτο φιλο σου μεσα στην κλουβα.
α ρε αλεξανδρε παλι βρηκες την λυση.

----------


## PanoSanto

> 1)αντε με το καλο να δουμε και βιντεακι με τον φτερωτο φιλο σου μεσα στην κλουβα.
> 2)α ρε αλεξανδρε παλι βρηκες την λυση.


1) Ανυπομονω κ εγω φιλε μου!!!
2) Αν εννοεις το χρωμα εχει ερθει ηδη αλλα δεν προλαβα να παω σημερα να το παρω...την δευτερα θα το εχω!! Ετσι κ αλλιως δεν μπορουσα να βαψω σημερα-αυριο...εχει πολυ αερα εδω κατω αυτες τις μερες! :: 


Ευχαριστω κ παλι ολους για την βοηθεια κ τα καλα σας λογια! ::

----------


## PanoSanto

Καλημερα!

Το βαψιμο ξεκίνησε απο χθες! Εχω σχεδων τελειωσει με τα ξυλα κ παω τωρα για το πλεγμα!

Μια  φωτο τα υλικα...




 



Το απογευμα θα εχω τελειωσει με το βαψιμο θελω να πιστευω κ θα τελειωσω τον κ πατο.More pictures soon   :Happy0062:

----------


## ninos

Πάνο μπράβο !!!!

Πολύ ωραία κατασκευη  :Happy:

----------


## moutro

Πανέμορφη είναι!!! Και το πρασινάκι ασορτί με το πτέρωμα, θα έχει και καμουφλάζ!!! Θα περνάει τέλεια εκει μέσα, μπράβο!!!

----------


## ktistis

Πάνο ειλικρινά ομόρφησε πολύ τώρα.Θα βάψεις και το πλέγμα πράσινο?

----------


## PanoSanto

Ευχαριστω πολυ ολους!  :Happy: 
Οντως γινεται ποιο ωραια απο οτι περιμενα! Μολις μπηκα μεσα εντομεταξυ! Δεν τελειωσα ομως ακομα! Εμεινε κανα μισαωρακι βαψιμο κ να φτιαξω τον πατο κ συρταρι απο κατω...(αυριο ομως..καλα ηταν για σημερα! Απο τις 9 παλευω....)

Το πλεγμα το εκανα ασπρο..


 ::  



Της εβαλα κ ροδακια (της κλουβας) ωστε να μεταφερετε κ ποιο ευκολα απο μπαλκονι σε μπακλονι αναλογα με τον καιρο! 



Θα μπουν κ στο συρταρι ροδακια,λιγο μικροτερα, ωστε να το τραβαω κ αυτο ευκολα....Το συρταρι ακομα λεω να το πιανω με 4 συρτες (2 σε καθε πλευρα) πανω στην κλουβα οποτε αποτε την μετακινω να "ακολουθει" κ αυτο μαζι...  :Evilgrin0039: 







Εχει τρεξει σε ενα 2 σημεια αλλα μικρο το κακο....θα το ψιλοξυσω κ θα το ξαναπερασω κ ενα τριτο χερι στο τελος κ θα ειναι κομπλε!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Πως ήταν και πως έγινε.....!!! Μπράβο Παναγιώτη !!!! Η απόλαυση της ιδιοκατασκευής !!!! *  ::

----------


## kaveiros

Έγινε σούπερ! Ζωή και κότα θα περνάει ο φίλος σου εκεί :Happy:

----------


## PanoSanto

Καλημερα!!  :Happy: 

Ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για τα σχολια αλλα κ για την βοηθεια σας, οπου χωρις αυτη, τιποτα απο ολα αυτα δεν θα ειχε γινει!


πινω το πρωτο καφεδακι...φτιαχνω το δευτερο κ παω για τον πστο!!  :Happy:

----------


## orion

Ωραία κατασκευή... καλό καφέ... :Jumping0045:

----------


## PanoSanto

Αντιμετωπιζω ενα προβληματακι μιας κ η κλουβα ΔΕΝ χωραει να ανεβει απο την σκαλα στο μπαλκονι!! Θα επιστρατευσω 2-3 ατομα ακομα για να την σηκωσουμε κ να περασει πανω απο το καγκελο...! Η επομενες φωτο θα ειναι στην τελικη της θεση! 

soon update!  :Happy:

----------


## ktistis

Πάνο την πογιάτησες και από μέσα?

----------


## PanoSanto

> Πάνο την πογιάτησες και από μέσα?


Καλημερα!

Το πλεγμα εχει βαφτει ολο μεσα-εξω εκτος απο 2-3 ξυλα οπου τα καλυπτει το πλεγμα κ δεν εφτανε το πινελο.  :winky: 

ΥΓ: Η κλουβα ειναι ηδη στο μπαλκονι! Επισκευαζω την μια ροδα οπου 'εφυγε' κατα την μεταφορα,γεμιζω το εσωτερικο με οτι χρειαζεται κ μετα ερχονται κ οι φωτος!  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## ktistis

Aντε με το καλο!

----------


## cypand

πολύ ωραία η κατασκευή σου Πάνο. Μπράβο! και το σκυλί είναι πολύ ωραίο!  ::

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Περιμένουμε foto Πάνο!!! με την κλούβα φτιαγμένη με τόσο μεράκι και τον κούκλο κάτοικό της!!!

----------


## cypand

πάνο η κλούβα ακόμα δεν τελείωσε?

----------


## COMASCO

> πάνο η κλούβα ακόμα δεν τελείωσε?


περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες.....πανο μας ξεχασες?χαχα..περιμενουμε με αγωνια

----------


## Ηρακλής

Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες βρε παιδί μου !!! Τι νομίζεις ότι επιδι πέρασε καιρός δεν σε θυμόμαστε???

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Εμείς σε θυμόμαστε! -συμπληρώνω κι εγώ! Πάνοοοοο, θέλουμε να δούμε τον καλοκαιρινό κήπο με τον κούκλο στο ιδιόχειρό σου κλουβί!!!!

----------


## Anestisko

πολυ ομορφο και ευριχωρο

----------

